# Proper use of double reins and pelham bits



## Kayty

I'm not entirely sure what you mean here?

The bottom rein, or curb rein should only be used when absolutely needed, for a little extra control. 
The top rein, or snaffle rein should be the rein that you ride off for the majority of your time.


----------



## Eileen

Thank you You Kayty understood exactly what I meant.


----------



## Allison Finch

There are three accepted ways to hold the reins in your hand. The most common method used is this. It puts the greatest leverage on the snaffle rein.










The second has one hand hold three reins. This is pretty uncommon to see these days. Some use it when a horse has a persistently stiff side










And then there is the method shown below. It is more often used in a broken mouth pelham and is considered Too harsh for a solid mouth pelham. It has hard leverage on the curb rein










I hope this helps.


----------



## Eileen

Thank you Allison the second one is the one I believed I used now when I think of it. Thank all of you helping me to remember Now I am so excited about riding this way again. But I am so greatful for any more tips and ideas to help me get back into it without confusing the poor horse.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

I know of 4 different ways to hold the reins in the hands. (none of which I could properly explain ) 3:1, 2:2, all in one, and I believe there was one with just the curb (yikes.) then there were different ways to hold THOSE. Curb on inside,over pinky,inder pinky. etc.

Catherine Haddad actually had a very good video explaining the rein holds.But I believe you need to pay/sign up to see it.


----------



## Katyusha

What is the purpose of pelhams and double reins? Is it solely for control?


----------



## Wallaby

Katyusha said:


> What is the purpose of pelhams and double reins? Is it solely for control?


From what I understand, you could say that I guess. 
The real purpose is so that, on a horse with the tendency to get strong, you can predominantly ride on the snaffle rein but then have an "emergency brake" (the curb rein) if/when the horse gets strong. The snaffle rein should be in use 95% of the time and the curb rein is used under 5% of the time.


----------



## 2BigReds

Wallaby said:


> From what I understand, you could say that I guess.
> The real purpose is so that, on a horse with the tendency to get strong, you can predominantly ride on the snaffle rein but then have an "emergency brake" (the curb rein) if/when the horse gets strong. The snaffle rein should be in use 95% of the time and the curb rein is used under 5% of the time.


I was under the impression that it's also a way to communicate in a more complex way with the horse, as in dressage. Is that also correct? I ride western lol so I only know so much on the subject.


----------



## Wallaby

2BigReds said:


> I was under the impression that it's also a way to communicate in a more complex way with the horse, as in dressage. Is that also correct? I ride western lol so I only know so much on the subject.


Possibly...I'm not sure. I thought that's what a double bridle was for... I didn't think pelhams were dressage legal but I certainly don't know for sure since I just trail ride. :lol:
Hopefully Kayty, aka "Dressage Pro", can come answer that one for both of us!


----------



## Kayty

2BigReds said:


> I was under the impression that it's also a way to communicate in a more complex way with the horse, as in dressage. Is that also correct? I ride western lol so I only know so much on the subject.


 Correct 
The double bridle gives you an added means of communication, once the horse reaches a level of education that an extra means of communication will be useful. 
99% of the time the curb rein will not be engaged, but when performing a highly collected movement, such as the canter pirouette, a touch of the curb can help to keep the horse contained enough to successfully complete the movement. 
If you are needing to use the curb as a brake, you need to go back and rework your basic training with the horse.


----------



## Katyusha

Kayty said:


> Correct
> The double bridle gives you an added means of communication, once the horse reaches a level of education that an extra means of communication will be useful.
> 99% of the time the curb rein will not be engaged, but when performing a highly collected movement, such as the canter pirouette, a touch of the curb can help to keep the horse contained enough to successfully complete the movement.
> If you are needing to use the curb as a brake, you need to go back and rework your basic training with the horse.


Very interesting!


----------



## mildot

Deleted redundant post. I say Kayty answered the question already.


----------

